# CW on 500 !!!



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Well on ~472kc/s actually...

Idly tuning around this evening on my old Racal RA1772 I almost fell off my chair - nice strong hand keyed cw on 472 kc/s...

Turns out it was an amateur station in Ireland working a guy in Switzerland. Shortly afterwards I heard a PE station calling cq, then a station in Germany also calling cq. Presumably spot frequency NOV's are being made available.

I knew that NOV's had been issued for frequencies just above 500, although they were no longer being issued and I'd heard a couple of stations there. Now it seems that frequencies below 500 are being made available.

Anyone with any information? 

Incidentally my Racal is one of those models which does not have a dedicated cw position on the mode switch so I copy cw on one of the ssb positions hence the frequency readout is not necessarily that accurate...

73's

John


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

*cw on 500 !!!*

If I'd only read before posting I'd have seen mention of this in a previous posting...

...skulks away into the darkness with copious amount of egg on face...

John


----------

